# Joe Bona-who?



## JRtele (Jul 18, 2021)

I finally broke and googled the name after seeing more of his name attached to guitars (Fender custom shop now).

I was curious if he was ever in a band that I’ve actually heard of. Turns out no. Here’s what Wikipedia has to say for his associated acts:

Associated actsBloodline, Black Country Communion, Beth Hart, Rock Candy Funk Party, Jason Bonham, Wizbit, Joe Lynn Turner, Jordan Rudess, Dion,[2]Mike Aquilina[3][4]

So anyways, it seems his biggest accomplishment is collecting over 400 guitars.

I was never a fan of signature guitars before (I’ll admit I do own a slash Rosso Corsa), but I’m absolutely going to be staying away from any of Mr Joe’s going forward.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

He's been his own thing pretty much his whole life. No real big hit band, just him and his backing bands. And all his gear...


----------



## JRtele (Jul 18, 2021)

I’m definitely envious of his playing abilities, and even more so of his collection of original bursts.

But I don’t enjoy the style of music and think it’s still insane the prices people think his epiphone gear are worth


----------



## slag banal (May 4, 2020)

Love his music. Acoustic and electric. Covers and originals. Noteworthy are Driving Toward Daylight, High Water Everywhere, Jokey Full of Bourbon. Like his playing. Don’t care about anyone’s endorsed guitars. Build quality and features are all that matter to me.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

He is one of those guys who came up to the scene when they were young. Derek Trucks, Jonny Lang, Quinn Sullivan, Christone Ingram come to mind. They were all teenagers when they came out in the music scene. Albeit all of them going through the blues scene.


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

Never been a Joe fan, but I just checked out his acoustic set in Vienna. Damn, that's pretty nice. Thanks Slag.


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

Huge Joe's fan - fan of his work. And when I say work - I don't mean only music. Check his Youtube channel - a lot of wonderful interviews. Organizing "Keeping the Blues Alive" cruises. Organizing charity and donations during Covid times. Helping other musicians...

Check him out you will not regret it


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I love seeing him play, but I don’t listen to his music much. Super talented but not much “soul” to his music, for lack of a better word. Not a fan of the onstage “blues man” image either, although that doesn’t really matter. I just liked him better as a pudgy kid in blue jeans and a t shirt than the suit and sunglasses look.


----------



## Parabola (Oct 22, 2021)

I ended up with one of his 2011 Gibson models, I’m not a signature guy either, but for a Studio level guitar, you get a lot of guitar…burstbucker 2&3 pickups, 50’s wiring, nice Gold top finish and dark back With a 50’s neck.


----------



## Dru Edwards (9 mo ago)

I had never heard of Joe Bonamassa when I bought my used 2010 Epi Les Paul Goldtop Bonamassa signature from L&M 8 years ago. It has the Gibson Burstbuckers in it. Nice guitar. Replaced the bridge pickup with a SD '59.

I listened to some of his music after I bought my guitar and I know who he is now. He's an amazing player and a gear nut. He has a bunch of vintage Les Pauls, guitars, amps, gear, etc. I enjoy listening to him talk about gear.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

JRtele said:


> I’m definitely envious of his playing abilities, and even more so of his collection of original bursts.
> 
> But I don’t enjoy the style of music and think it’s still insane the prices people think his epiphone gear are worth


I don't get the Epiphone resale prices either. As new guitars they're decent value if you were going buy an Epiphone at full msrp anyway, as his sig guitars seem to have specs not seen on typical Epiphones, like long neck tenons, or 50s neck profiles, or real Gibson pickups. Or triple pickup Customs. Etc..


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I think Bonamassa is a monster., just an amazing player. Some players are never members of big bands. That's ok. I may be wrong, but I don't remember Chet or Lenny being in any bands either.

I like Bonamassa's version of ZZ Top's "Just got Paid".






Then again, when I go back and listen to the original I'm suddenly reminded of how great a loss Dusty Hill was. He absoluetly DROVE than groove.


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

In the heat of the night @4:51. 🤘🏽 Love this video. I play alot like JB.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Well, he’s not Rory Gallagher, Roy Buchanan, Gary Moore, or Johnny Winter, but he’s got the next generation chops if not the originality. Balls, great hands, but not a lot of soul. Listenable, but not moving. That aside, there’s the potential for the seminal record of the age when the spirit hits him. I’d buy that.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

His Epiphone signature guitars are very nice guitars, easily worth the money. They are not your average Epiphone. I would take one over most lower end Gibson’s any day.


----------



## Brewhouse (Mar 6, 2017)

He has 25 albums that have hit #1 on the Billboard for blues albums. More than any other blues artist, ever. 









Bonamassa Shatters Own Billboard Record With His 25th Number 1 Blues Album


/PRNewswire/ -- For the 25th time in his career, two time-Grammy nominee Joe Bonamassa sits atop Billboard's Blues Album Chart, still holding the record for...




www.prnewswire.com


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Vegas Act to me: Rock and Bluez Musical Review. Wish I had his technical chops, but I find all his stuff to be one cliche after another. 

TG


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm a huge fan. I first heard him one night (long ago, when he was still unknown) on XM radio, performing India/Mountain Time. The next morning I bought his CD download from his website. 

A couple years later he was at the Calgary Blues Fest, still working hard to make it. There were maybe 250 people there to see him.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

I own many of his CDs... not really fan. But his acoustic solo opening act at Royal Albert Concert Hall in London (UK) is worth watching.


----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

slag banal said:


> Love his music. Acoustic and electric. Covers and originals. Noteworthy are Driving Toward Daylight, High Water Everywhere, Jokey Full of Bourbon. Like his playing. Don’t care about anyone’s endorsed guitars. Build quality and features are all that matter to me.


Sloe gin is up there for me along with your list.


----------



## nman (Sep 14, 2019)

He gave us a great concert here pre-covid. Really like his playing and was really impressed with his vocals too. So, OP, the guy has achieved much more than you give credit for. 

I just discovered Benjamin Quinn ths week so I have been in the dark too.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

JRtele said:


> I finally broke and googled the name after seeing more of his name attached to guitars (Fender custom shop now).
> 
> I was curious if he was ever in a band that I’ve actually heard of. Turns out no. Here’s what Wikipedia has to say for his associated acts:
> 
> ...


He’s done more to promote up and coming artists than anyone since Ed Sullivan.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

And, he’s got chops.


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

Seems like a nice guy and a very technically gifted player. Nothing he plays moves me all that much. His version of Jockey Full of Bourbon is great though. To be honest, I like his singing more than his playing (though not crazy about either).


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

Milkman said:


> I think Bonamassa is a monster., just an amazing player. Some players are never members of big bands. That's ok. I may be wrong, but I don't remember Chet or Lenny being in any bands either.
> 
> I like Bonamassa's version of ZZ Top's "Just got Paid".
> 
> ...


Lenny was too cool/filled with disdain for rock/blues bands wasn’t he? I like to think of Chet Atkins and Jerry Reed being a 2 man band


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

I like this cover. If you've never heard Tim Curry do this song, check it out.


----------



## Jonathan (Dec 30, 2016)

I didn't know too much about him, but I recently heard him in conversation with Cory Wong on Cory's podcast - definitely worth a listen. Cory's interview with Larry Carlton is also a great one.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Jonathan said:


> I didn't know too much about him, but I recently heard him in conversation with Cory Wong on Cory's podcast - definitely worth a listen. Cory's interview with Larry Carlton is also a great one.


Cory has a podcast? Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

He doesn't do it for me, but I have immense respect for his chops, his deep knowledge of vintage guitars and his humility.


----------

